# Why does Pilea Aquamarine keep dying?



## hkocurek (Feb 13, 2013)

So I've tried planting pilea aquamarine three times. I've tried the top of a hex tank, then the bottom of the hex tank a couple of months later. The I tried planting in the bottom of a second tank. They died every time! I use the standard 6700k bulbs, all the other plants are fine. Suggestions? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Slugs and/or snails? They typically seem to love it for whatever reason.


----------



## hkocurek (Feb 13, 2013)

Neither of those are in my tank, n the plants are dying within the first couple of days.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I predict that you won't get any answers that mean a thing until you get some real information up. I'm not the plant guy that will have your answers, but whoever that ends up being, you need to give some details.
Fresh cuttings or rooted plants? If rooted, were you gentle with the root mass? Were the plants in your care and fully healthy, or were they freshly shipped and could have gotten too hot in shipping? Glass top or screen top? Misting schedule? General humidity levels? What is your substrate and does it truly drain properly? ABG mix? Calcium enriched clay substrate? Turface? Saturated, compacted, coco fiber?
How about some lighting details? What is a "standard" 6700K bulb? Once upon a time, "standard" may have meant incandescent, but as incandescent bulbs are being phased out, "standard" really doesn't mean a thing anymore. Standard for growing could mean T12, T8, T5, power compact, metal halide, or LED. Then you haven't provided any wattage information.
Pictures may help show if the plants were sunburned, dried out, or wilted with root rot.
Good luck


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I suppose you are talking about Pilea glauca 'aquamarine'. This is an extremelly hardy plant that does well under almost all viv conditions your are likely to throw at it. I find mine does BEST as a ground cover, very moist but not sopping wet. Anywhere I let the smallest trimming or piece fall on moist ground, it will root and take off. I literally have NO idea why this plant would not thrive in your tank unless it is super dry.


----------

